

Who owns your files on Google Drive? - TDL
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57420551-93/who-owns-your-files-on-google-drive/

======
albb0920
When you upload a file, you just licensed Google to go whatever they want that
they think is going to promote or improve their service for unlimited time.

IMO, the first sentence "You retain ownership" actually means nothing to them.

------
ahi
Completely predictable. Both Google's PoS ToS and the articles in the tech
press.

